# Any Legal Issues for a Mass resident transporting firearms into New Hampshire



## peteyb

Hello,

My brother and I are both Mass residents, me with an FID card and my brother with an LTC-A unrestricted. We are planning on attending a shooting event in New Hampshire this weekend, and I just wanted to make sure it is legal for me to transport out firearms without any NH license.

And to clarify, we will be "transporting" them, as in unloaded in a locked contrainer in the trunk of our vehicle. We will not be carrying any firearms, concealed or otherwise.

We will be carrying a few rifles from both of our collections, and my brother will be bringing his handgun.

From my research the only license you need in NH is for concealed carry, so we should be good to go. I just want to make certain before we go to the shoot that we are not breaking any laws.

Thanks


----------



## niteowl1970

As long as you have a TBL and a SPA sticker on your vehicle you should be fine.


----------



## EJS12213

I would check with NHSP and I believe Mass firearms licenses are not good in NH.


----------



## Eagle13

I believe MA Licenses are not good up there. NH recognizes states that recognize their permit holders, and I guess MA does not (reciprocity).


----------



## peteyb

Yes, you are both correct. At least from my research, MA licenses are no good in NH (99.9% positive about that). I guess I should have clarified, my question is am I allowed to transport firearms in NH without a NH license?

Not all states are like MA and require you to have a license to "transport" firearms, and from my research only "carrying" handguns in NH require a license. I am only trying to transport firearms, ie locked up in my trunk, without a NH license. From what I have found I do not need a license to do so. I am only double-checking here so I can get more re-assurance that I am not breaking any NH laws.


----------



## zm88

3rd or fourth question down

http://www.nh.gov/safety/divisions/nhsp/ssb/permitslicensing/faq.html

If that doesn't answer it ya best bet is a call to them and ask.


Permits & licensing unit
603-223-3873


----------



## Guest

The last time I had a non-resident NH Pistol/Revolver permit (before the LEOSA passed), it was a very painless process to obtain one; I sent a photocopy of my MA License to Carry (and in the interests of full disclosure, my police ID), and got the permit within a few weeks.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Additionally, there is a federal law that allows people to transport arms though states on their way to others, but since your only going to NH, I don't believe its relevent here.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Welcome to NH where:
- you dont need ANY permits to buy or posses amunition
- you dont need any permit to buy weapons( just pass the req federal insta check).....TAKE possesion imediately
- if youre a resident it tajkes no longer than ten days to get a ccw just because you want one ...and cost 20 bucks 
- no limits on magazine capacities,types of ammo you want to carry or "scarry" modifications
- the "castle" doctrine and
NO FUCKING SALES TAX


----------

